# Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juni 2013)

*Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet und behaltet eines von fünf 80-Plus-Platinum-Netzteilen von Corsair!

*Corsair AX760:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Corsair AX760i:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden 760-Watt-Netzteile fallen mit einer Effizienz von bis zu 92 Prozent in die Effizienzklasse 80 Plus Platinum und sind mit einem 120-mm-Ventilator ausgestattet. Kabelmanagement sorgt für einen aufgeräumten PC-Innenraum. Auf der 3,3-Volt-Schiene stellen beide Corsair-Netzteile 25 Ampere zur Verfügung, die 5-Volt-Schiene ist ebenfalls für 25 Ampere spezifiziert. Über die 12-Volt-Schiene stellt das AX760i mit 63,3 Ampere eine minimal höhere Leistung als das AX760 mit 63 Ampere bereit. Die Netzteile bieten folgende Anschlüsse: 1 x ATX 20+4 Pin, 2 x CPU 4+4  Pin, 1 x CPU 8 Pin, 12 x SATA, 8 x Molex 4 Pin, 6 x PCI-E 6+2 Pin, 2 x  Floppy

Eine Besonderheit des AX760i ist die Integration von Corsair Link zur Überwachung und Steuerung in Echtzeit. Via Software lassen sich die Eingangs- und Ausgangsleistung, die Effizienz, die Lüftergeschwindigkeit und die interne Temperatur im Blick behalten. Es ist außerdem möglich, Profile einzurichten, mit denen Einfluss auf die Ventilatorgeschwindigkeit genommen werden kann. Es ist außerdem möglich, die Konfiguration des Überstromschutzes für den Einzel- und Mehrschienenbetrieb zu ändern.

Mehr Informationen zu den beiden 80-Plus-Platinum-Netzteilen mit 760 Watt Nennleistung gibt es bei Corsair:
- AX760 ATX Power Supply — 760 Watt 80 PLUS® Platinum Certified Fully-Modular PSU
- AX760i Digital ATX Power Supply — 760 Watt 80 PLUS® Platinum Certified Fully-Modular PSU

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games    Hardware  gibt euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Corsair die  Chance  dazu: Fünf  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein 80-Plus-Platinum-Netzteil mit 760 Watt zu testen. Es stehen insgesamt fünf Netzteiles des Typs AX760i und AX760 zur Verfügung. Nachdem ihr einen  ausführlichen   Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt,  dürft Ihr die   Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Netzteilen aus, schreibt gerne und  möchtet einen  Test  eines AX760(i) von Corsair verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in  diesem  Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was genau  ihr  ausprobieren  möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als  Lesertester  eignet. Gebt  am besten auch an, mit welcher Hardware ihr  das Corsair-Netzteil nutzen möchtet und ob ihr das AX760 oder das AX760i bevorzugt. Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen  und  vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem  solltet ihr  eine   Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte  verfassen  können. Wer  noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich  zunächst  (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum    schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,    euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und    endet voraussichtlich am 28.07.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der           vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen   müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware fordert den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurück, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest eines Corsair AX760i muss mindestens 10.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen. Der Lesertest eines Corsair AX760 muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand     beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von     anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei selbst erstellte Grafiken    (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.                         

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft zwei Wochen lang bis Mittwoch, dem 19.06.2013, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## harl.e.kin (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Würde gerne eins der genannten Netzteile testen, da ich das Kabelmanagement der Netzteile sehr interessant finde. Auch verfüge ich über einige Rechner und kann somit das Netzteil mit verschiedensten Konfigurationen testen.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf eines der Netzteile zum Testen. Welches, das ist mir egal. Ich nehme beide  Ich würde das NT unter verschiedenen Gesichtspunkten testen. Dazu zählt: 


Vergleich mit anderen Netzteilen

Auflistung der Stärken und Schwächen

Verbrauch bei verschiedenen Leistungsgruppen

subjektive Lautstärke

Ich bin in der Lage ordentliche Fotos zu machen und werde selbstverständlich auch Diagramme erstellen.

Vielleicht entscheidet ihr euch ja für mich. Liebe Grüße, skyscraper


----------



## p4n0 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi PCCH-Team,

sofern das Auswahlgremium den beiden Netzteilen Extrembelastungen zutrauen, bewerbe ich mich hiermit auf den Lesertest.
Das Geraet wuerde sich mit 3 Grafikkarten befassen muessen (6950,6950,7950), welche 24/7 auf Anschlag laufen.

Wichtig waere mir Persoenlich absolute Stabilitaet, hoher Wirkungsgrad (Auch bei >90% Belastung!).
Strom-mess Equipment ist vorhanden, genug Verbraucher ebenso.

Verschiedene Raeumlichkeiten zwecks Temperatur-Stresstests sind ebenfalls vorhanden.

Das Netzteil wuerde sich gegen ein 1000w Single-Rail Gold-Zertifiziertes behaupten muessen.

Grueße / Danke fuer's lesen


----------



## alex2210 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
wirklich super Lesertest den ihr hier anbietet. 
Deshalb möchte ich gerne daran teilnehmen.  

Ich selbst habe in diesem Jahr mit meinen frischen 16 Jahren wieder einiges dazu gelernt, in Sachen Wasserkühlung wie auch in Sachen PC Komponenten. Nach dem Test des HR-02 Macho sehe ich hier wieder eine Möglichkeit meine verhändnismäßig kleine Erfahrung nochmals zu erweitern und dabei den Usern ein gutes, mit Bildern und Eindrücken gespicktes Review abzuliefern .  

Jetzt möchte ich kurz meine Hardware präsentieren die ich hier für den Test verwenden werde. 
Seit ca. 2 Wochen bin ich auf eine Wasserkühlung gestiegen.
Hier meine Komponenten :

*Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500 , Stock @EK Supremacy
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x4GB 1866 
Grafikkarte : MSI GTX 670,Stock @EK GTX 670 Nickel-Plexi
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme4 
SSD: Samsung 830 128Gb
HDD: 2x Western Digital Caviar Green (1TB,2TB)
Reservoir: EK X3 Reservoir 150
Pumpe: Laing DDC 1T+ 
Radiator: Alphacool Nexxxos UT60 Full Copper Weiß
Lüfter: 3x Enermax Cluster 120 mm und 3x Zalman ZM-F3 120 mm
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Q *

Meine Netzteile die ich besitze sind ein Be Quiet Straight Power E9 580W CM und ein Be Quiet Pure Power L8 430W CM. Auf jeden Fall werde ich das Corsair Netzteil gegen die Beiden antreten lassen.

Damit komme ich zu dem was ich in meinem Review alles unter die Lupe nehmen werde.
Diese Punkte sind:

*- Danksagung* an euch und auch ganz besonders an dich Stephan , als auch an Corsair für das bereitstellen eines Samples.

*- Unboxing* des Netzteils und des Zubehörs, meine Eindrücke, dazu alles vollgepackt mit Bildern, wenn ihr möchtet mache ich ein Unboxing Video dazu, einfach mir schreiben  Besonderes Augenmerk möchte ich hier nicht nur auf das Netzteil selber legen, sondern auch auf die Individuell gesleevten Kabel.

*- Spezifikationen:* Ist es ein Single/Multirail Netzteil? Wie viel Ampere sind auf welchen Schienen? sind unter anderem die Fragen die ich hier beantworten werde.
Dazu werfe ich ein besonderes Auge auf die Effizienz mit 90 Plus Platinum Effizienz, die sehr viele Netzteile einfach in den Schatten stellt und ganz wichtig : Welche weiteren Features Corsair integriert hat um es von der Konkurrenz noch weiter abheben zu können. Wichtig finde ich die Herkunft des Netzteils, welcher Produzent eigentlich das Netzteil für Corsair hergestellt hat und inwiefern das eine Rolle für die Qualität spielt.

*- Testen der Features:* Ein Lasttest ist Pflicht, aber eigentlich möchte ich hier ganz 
	besonders die Steuerung und Monitoring Features der neuen Corsair Netzteile viel näher beleuchten. Interessant wird hier     die Umsetzung Corsair's sein und ob sie überzeugen kann.

*- Lautstärke:* Ich mache hier einmal Audiosamples, als auch mein subjektives Wahrnehmen der Verhalten der Lautstärke unter Last, Idle  und Startphase der Netzteile steht hier auf dem Plan.

*- Fazit:* Meinen persönlichen Eindruck, als auch eine Aufzählung der Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber seiner Kontrahenten. Stimmt die Preisleistung und kann die AX Serie mich überzeugen wird wichtiger Punkt sein. Eine entsprechende Empfehlung/nicht-Empfehlung werde ich natürlich für die PCGHX-User auch noch aussprechen  

Als Kamera steht mir ein iPhone 4S zur Verfügung, das ich auch als Mikrofon benutzen werde.

Da Corsair die Monitoring Funktionen eines Netzteils (!) als einer der einzigen auf dem Markt anbietet, 
würde ich gerne ein Exemplar des *AX760i* testen.

Vielen dank fürs Lesen 
Gruß 
*Alex*


----------



## ULKi22 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag die Herren,

Ich würde auch gerne ein AX760i testen, vorallem weil ich die Funktionen des Corsair-Link genauer unter die Lupe nehmen wollen würde und die Testperiode in der Zeit meiner Sommerferien ist 

Testen würde ich das Netzteil mit folgender Hardware: 



Spoiler



AMD FX-8120 gekühlt von einem Alpenföhn Nordwand
Asus Crosshair V Formula
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600Mhz 8GB
Powercolor Radeon HD 6950 2GB (die könnte ich noch versuchen freizuschalten, damit sie mehr Strom verbrät)
Spinpoint F3 1TB
XFX XXX Edition 650W
Das ganze untergebracht in einem NZXT Lexa S



Die Auslastung könnte ich mit einem 0815-Baumarkt-Messgerät ermitteln.
Desweiteren würde ich das Netzteil auseinandernehmen und das Innenleben untersuchen und erklären.
Weiters würde ich die technischen Daten erläutern/auflisten/erklären und auf die Funktionen des Corsair Link eingehen.
Die Lautstärke könnte ich nur subjektiv ermitteln, aber die dürfte sowieso nebensächlich sein im Idle dank des Semi-Passiven Betriebs.

Für die visuelle Dokumentation steht mir eine Nikon Coolpix L110 zur Verfügung.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich ein exemplar testen dürfte.

Gruß,
Ph@ntazma


----------



## DF_zwo (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Lieber Stephan,

ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.

Die Bedingungen akzeptiere und erfülle ich natürlich vollständig. Außerdem wurde ich vor einiger Zeit schon mal als Lesertester ausgewählt und habe nur positive Rückmeldungen bekommen.

Als Kamera steht mir eine hochwertige digitale Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung.

Beim Test würde ich einen Vergleich mit meinem FSP-Aurum 500W anstellen. Auf die äußeren Merkmale (Aussehen, Verarbeitung) eingehen, auf den Stromverbrauch und den Einsatz in der Praxis (welches NT lässt sich besser einbauen, bietet die besseren Kabel, ist von der Anschlussverteilung an den Kabelsträngen her logischer). Außerdem wäre es interessant, ob sich die Temperaturen verändern, da ich aufgrund der Modularität des Corsair Netzteils einige Kabel weglassen könnte und sich der Luftstrom eventuell verändert. Aber ich werde auch das Zubehör und die Verpackungen der Netzteile vergleichen.

Meine Hardware:
- i5 2500k
- Asus P8Z77-V
- GTX 780
- 3x 3,5" HDD
- Fractal Design Define XL (3x140mm, 2x120mm, 1x180mm Lüfter, also voll besetzt)

Zudem ist die Lautstärke ein wichtiger Punkt auf den ich eingehen werde.

Am liebsten würde ich das "normale" Corsair AX760 testen, und nicht das AX760i.


----------



## saymenoobs (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde mich gerne auch für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich erfülle die Bedingungen und hab trotz meiner wenigen Jahre, die ich auf dem Buckel hab schon viel Erfahrung gesammelt.
Equipment um die Werte des NT zu messen hab ich ausreichend und ein Kamera ist natürlich auch vorhanden.

Es wird ein Core i7 860, eine HD 7970 und eine GTX 690 als Testobjekte geben (natürlich mit dem Rest des PCs).
Das NT wird gegen ein 1050 Watt Cougar GX Series Modular 80+ Gold und einige LC-Power Modelle antreten müssen.
Es stehen mir außerdem mehrere Gehäuse zur Verfügung, mit denen ich des NT ärgern kann. 
Gerne würde ich das klassische Corsair AX760 testen.

Greets,
saymenoobs


----------



## lsd-mann (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Mit diesen Zeilen möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich erfülle alle nötigen Voraussetzungen. Für meinen Test kann ich verschiedene Systeme anbieten, die in unterschiedlicher Art kombiniert werden können.
Dazu gehören: CPU:             C2Q 9400, Phenom II 945/955, i7-920, i7-870, i7-2600K, *i7-3770K*
                    GPU:             8800/9800GT, GTX 580, GTX 660, *GTX Titan*
                    Netzteile:       BeQuiet Geräte verschiedener Serien L7,L8,E8 mit/ohne CM, Antec EarthWatts 500W beide Rev., *Cougar GX600 (80plus Gold)* ,d.h. alle 80plus-Standards bis auf das zu testende 80plus Platin.
                                        Somit könnte sich ein Vergleich lohnen, ab und bis welchen 80plus-Standard man auf 80plus Platin aufrüsten sollte, da es nun schon einige Jahre effiziente Netzteile gibt.

Bei meinem Test wäre mir ein Vergleich der Lautstärke, der Effizienz und auch der Nutzbarkeit des Kabelmanagements in verschiedenen Gehäusen wichtig.


----------



## zeta75 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PGH-Team,

Würde mich für für den Test gerne bei Euch bewerben.
Ich denke Ich erfülle die von Euch vorausgesetzten Anforderungen.In unserem Haushalt befinden sich 3 Systeme alle mit aktueller Hardware.Meins seht Ihr ja im groben in der Signature.Gerne könnt Ihr auch auf meinem Sysprofile mal reinschauen.Wenn die Preise der 1150er Boards noch etwas fallen würde in dem von Euch angegebenen Zeitraum der Testphase auch noch ein 4670K mit entsprechendem Mainboard zur Verfügung stehen.
Ausreichend "Testmaterial" ist also vorhanden.
Mfg Mario


----------



## sparcx (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion, liebe Damen und Herren,

auch ich bewerbe mich um die Teilnahme an diesem spannenden Lesertest.

Damit es euch leichter fällt, zu entscheiden, ob ich zu den glücklichen Test-Probanden der Corsair Netzteile gehören werde hier ein paar Fakten, die es euch leichter machen, mich einzuschätzen:

- Ich bin 37 Jahre alt und habe ungefähr 1996 das erste mal an einem PC Komponenten ein- und ausgebaut bzw. getauscht.
- Ich habe, ohne dies beruflich zu verfolgen, bereits verschiedene Artikel in Zeitschriften veröffentlicht, allerdings handelt es sich allesamt NICHT um PC- oder Game-nahe Themen.
- Hobby-Gamer bin ich seit dem 286er PC, das ist so lange her, dass ich nicht mal mehr weiß, ob der noch 4 oder schon 16 Farben hatte.
- Ich schreibe gern und viel und bin in der Lage einen Real-World Vergleichstest analytisch vorzubereiten und umzusetzen. Ich werde also auch den Verbrauch in Idle und unter Last messen.
- Meine neueste Netzteil Erwerbung ist ein Seasonic 520 Watt Fanless Netzteil; es warten hier auch noch weitere aktuelle Stromspender um den Wettkampf mit den neuen Corsairs aufzunehmen.
- Und zu guter Letzt: Ich möchte gern teilnehmen, weil ich scharf darauf bin, mal wieder ein paar Menschen mit einem guten Artikel zu unterhalten, nicht unbedingt, weil ich ein Netzteil abstauben will (davon hab ich an sich genug, siehe oben 
- Und zu aller guter Letzt: Das ich auch gute Produktfotos machen kann ist natürlich klar, ich will es dennoch erwähnen, da es gefordert ist.


----------



## Andregee (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für die Teilnahme des Lesertestes zu den genannten Bedingungen, vornehmlich für das i Modell, ich bin jedoch auch gern bereit, das Standartmodel zu testen.

Als Referenzvergleich dient mir ein Seasonic X760, welches einen 2600k auf einem Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 mit der nötigen Leistung versorgt.
Dazu verrichten  eine Sapphire 7970 Dual X OC, eine  Creative Soundblaster  X-Fi Professional Fatality, eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 sowie 7 Lüfter ihren Dienst in meinem Fractal Define R3.

Ich selbst bin 34 Jahre jung, beschäftige mit 21 Jahren mit PC Hardware, betreibe als Hobby die Digitalfotografie mit mehreren Geräten unter anderem einer DSLR, somit ist auch die Anfertigung ansprechender Fotos kein Problem.
Da ich sehr gern neue Gerätschaften ergründe, würde ich sehr gern den Usertest durchführen.


----------



## DannyL (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo an alle und an das PCGH-Team


Ich möchte mich auch um ein solches Netzteil, vorrangig dem AX760i, als Tester bewerben.

Aktuell setze ich neben dem Speicher von Corsair auch die HydroCool H100i (auch mit Corsair Link) ein und würde mich gerne in das Netzteil-Terrain des Herstellers wagen, in dem bei mir bisher nur BeQuiet zu Hause ist.

Der PC ist aktuell noch ein Intel Core i7 860 mit einem 650 Watt Netzteil von BeQuiet (BQT E5-650W) mit passenden (Anbau-)Teilen (siehe sysProfile: ID: 18159 - DannyL)

Doch in den nächsten Tagen trudelt hoffentlich der i7 4770K mit einem MSI Z87 MPower Max, einem BeQuiet BQT E9-CM-680W und 8 GB Corsair XMS3 Vengeance PC3-14900U bei mir ein, so dass auch hier ein aktuelles System vorhanden wäre. Mir ist die Kompatibilität (C6/C7 Low Power States) zur neuen CPU-Generation von Intel, die Lautstärke allgemein wie auch ein modulares Kabelmanagment wichtig, das möchte das AX760i sicherlich auch unter Beweis stellen. 

Die Anbindung mittels Corsair-Link ist ein nettes Gimmick, welches ich auch in Verbindung mit der H100i unter die Lupe nehmen würde.

Mit euren Bedingungen zur Auswahl als Lesertester bin ich einverstanden, eine Kamera ist auch vorhanden.

Bis demnächst vielleicht.


----------



## smoGG (15. Juni 2013)

*Meine Bewerbung*

Hallo PCGH-Team!



Zuallererst möchte ich mich bei euch für die Möglichkeit eines Lesertests bedanken.
Nun kurz zu meiner *Person:*
Ich bin aktuell 17 Jahre alt und besuche ein Gymnasium in der Nähe von Düsseldorf. Das Fach Deutsch habe ich als LK belegt, deswegen kann ich behaupten, dass ich über ein sehr gutes
Deutsch verfüge. Eine Spiegelreflex (Nikon D3100) kann ich des Weiteren mein Eigen nennen; die dazu gehörenden Fotografie-skills besitze ich natürlich auch 


*Meine Hardware:*
i7 3770K
Asus Maximus V Gene Z77
G.Skill 2x4GB 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM
Evga Nvidia GTX 570 SC
Corsair Force GT 120GB
Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen 1TB
Corsair HX650W      
Parvum Systems S1.0 Case

Wasserkühlung: 
Prozessor und Grafikkarte werden von einem/zwei 240er Radiator/en gekühlt.


*Konzept: *

Ich stelle mir vor erst ein Unboxing-Video zu erstellen, da ich über sehr gute Videobearbeitungsskills verfüge (After Effects CS6). Als Kamera würde selbstverständlich meine Nikon D3100 zum Einsatz kommen. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, den Lesertest komplett als Video zu fertigen; natürlich nur mit Zustimmung von PCGH und Corsair. 
Die genaueren Kriterien für den Test kann ich allerdings zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht nennen, da ich diese erst noch in Ruhe ausarbeiten möchte. Der Test soll so professionell wie möglich sein. 
Eins kann ich aber jetzt auch schon sagen: Die herkömmlichen Punkte werden abgearbeitet werden, wie z.B. Spezifikationen, Danksagung, Lautstärke, Fotos, Videos, Features, Besonderheiten, Preis, Fazit usw...
Gewiss habe ich vor das (neue) AX 760i testen, wegen dem neuen Corsair Link.



Vielen Dank für eure Zeit und ich hoffe auf eine baldige Zusammenarbeit,
Lennart // smoGG​


----------



## Neo11 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,
mein Name ist Tom, bin 17 Jahre alt und besuche aktuell noch das Gymnasium in der 11. Klasse. Ich komme aus Minden und zu meinen Hobbys gehören neben Fahrrad fahren und schwimmen auch das Programmieren und ich beschäftige mich immer gerne mit neuen technischen Gerätschaften aller Art.
Ich würde gerne dieses Netzteil testen, da ich mich sehr für Technik und besonders für neue Erfindungen interessiere. 
Besonders interessant finde ich hierbei Corsair Link, weshalb ich auch gerne das AX760i testen würde.

In meinem Test würde ich zuallererst auf das Zubehör des Netzteils eingeben. Gibt es her eventuell Besonderheiten im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern? 
Direkt dabei würde ich auch die Verarbeitungsqualität genauer betrachten. Ist das Netzteil solide und machen vor allem die Kabel/Steckverbindungen einen stabilen Eindruck. 
Zuallerletzt würde ich hierbei noch die Einbaufreundlichkeit bewerten. Sind hierbei auch alle Kabel lang genug und die Anschlüsse an den Kabeln sinnvoll gewählt? Dies ist wohl auch der Teil, bei dem alles mit Fotos bekräftigt wird.

Den zweiten Teil würde ich mit Strommessungen beginnen. Hier interessiert es mich besonders, wie dich das Netzteil im Idle schlägt und ob es noch viel Strom zieht, sobald der PC ausgeschaltet ist.
Weiter ausweiten würde ich diesen Teil mit einem Test der Software. Ist sie überhaupt sinnvoll und welche Funktionen bietet sie? Ist sie auch für Laien geeignet? Hier werde ich versuchen die Daten möglichst weit auszuwerten und den Test natürlich mit jede Menge Screenshots unterlegen.

Im letzten Teil würde ich das Netzteil noch gegen zwei andere Netzteile vergleichen (80 Plus und 80 Plus Bronze). 
Hierfür würde ich Strommessungen mit den Netzteilen durchführen und diskutieren, ob es sinnvoll ist, ein so teures Netzteil zu kaufen, oder ob ein weniger effizientes Netzteil mehr Sinn machen würde.

Zum Abschluss noch das Testsystem:
Intel Core i5 2500K
ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
8 GB RAM
GTX 660 Ti
BeQuiet Straight Power 560W E8
128GB SSD
2* 3TB Festplatte

MfG
Tom


----------



## ShadowAMD (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Morgen PCGH-Team und Community, 

mein Name ist Florian und ich mache momentan die Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration. 
Hab deshalb mit viel verschiedener Hardware zu tun, von Workstations über High-End System bis hin zum Server. 

Gerne bastle ich an meinem PC und versuche immer das Beste davon heraus zu holen, ich habe auch schon ein paar Ideen was ich mit einem 760(i) anstellen könnte. Bei der Hitze momentan fällt mir da auch schon etwas tolles ein 
Meine letzte Erfahrung mit Netzteilen brachte mir ein Netzteil das sich nach einem lauten Knall verabschiedete. Wobei das nicht das Ziel dieses Tests wäre 

Ich mache nebenbei auch noch ein Podcast auf dem ich darüber auch berichten könnte, natürlich erst nach der Testphase für PCGH und natürlich mit einem Verweis sowie Link auf den Lesertest bei PCGH.

Hitzige Grüße,
Florian


----------



## lalaker (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest eines der Corsair 760 (i) Netzteile.

Meinen ersten individuell konfigurierten PC habe ich im vorigen Jahrtausend zusammengebaut. Während man heutzutage mittels Mausklick im UEFI einfach die CPU übertakten kann, musste man damals noch Jumper, oder später Dip-Switches, setzen, um den CPU-Multiplikator zu ändern.

Seit damals ist Computer-Hardware neben Schach zu meinem Haupt-Hobby geworden. Mit meinem Fachwissen versuche ich auch, anderen Leuten online zu helfen und wie sie im Link sehen können, wird diese Hilfe durchaus geschätzt.

User of the month: lalaker again! - Forums - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

Nach Ablauf der Sperrfrist würde ich den Test auch im österreichsichen Forum veröffentlichen.

Es freut mich, dass ihr für die Tester Mindeststandards setzt. Persönlich wäre ich ja für  eine Sperrung des Acoounts (für 3 Monate), wenn jemand dies nicht schaffen sollte, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte  
In meinem Haushalt befinden sich 3 Stand-PCs, wobei vor allem das Gaming-Sys übertaktet einen ordentlichen Peak beim Strombedarf hat.

Wichtig sind bei einem Netzteil für mich neben den rein technischen Aspekten vor allem die Lautstärke und die Kabellängen. Leider habe ich das Gefühl, das die Hersteller hier lange Zeit am falschen ort gespart haben. Persönlich verbaue ich für Freunde und Bekannte  gerne die Corsair CX Serie, weil man dank langer Kabel diese im Gehäuse schön verlegen kann.

Ich würde lieber das Modell 760 testen, aber auch das 760i scheint sehr interessant zu sein.

MfG
Kurt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich würde ach gerne Testen, und es gegen das OCZ StealthXtreme 2 80 Plus vergleichen.
Messgeräte und Kamera sind vorhanden.
Dabei würde mich der Stromverbrauch von 80+ zu 80-Plus-Platinum interessieren.
Mir ist es egal ob das Corsair AX760 oder Corsair AX760i. Ich würde aber zum Corsair AX760 ohne i tendieren.


----------



## panzer000 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo 
würde gern das Netzteil testen.

Habe derzeit ein Gaming PC soll aber ein neuer PC her 

meiner derzeitiger:
AMD FX 8150 OC 
Mainbord GA 990FXA UD 5 
Nvidia GTX 660 ti OC soll sli rein 
Wasserkühlung selbst zusammen gebaut.
256 SSD von Samsung soll eine zweite rein 
DVD Brenner


Der neue der kommen soll:

Intel i7 4770K 
die zweite 660 ti 
MSI z87 Gaming 
2 SSD 
DVD Brenner 
Luft oder Wasserkühlung


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet, der Thread ist daher vorübergehend geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Bei den ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:

AX760: DF_zwo, lalaker, 
AX760i: alex2210, DannyL, Neo11

Der Testzeitraum endet übrigens am 28.07. (nicht wie ursprünglich ausgeschrieben am 21.07.).


----------



## Neo11 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Hab meinen Test fertig: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-corsair-ax760i-digital-atx-power-supply.html


----------



## lalaker (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Auch mein Test ist fertig. Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, das Review in einem Word-Dokument abzugeben, aber zum Glück gab es das Vorbereitungs-Forum 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rtest-corsair-ax-760-lalaker.html#post5495313


----------



## alex2210 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Sooooo  
Mein Lesertest auch bereit auf die Masse losgelassen zuwerden  

Viel Spaß


----------



## DannyL (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf 760-Watt-Netzteile von Corsair eurer Wahl (80 Plus Platinum) - jetzt bewerben!*

Mein Test ist zwar auch seit Sonntag schon online, aber nur der Form halber:

Corsair AX760i-Lesertest von DannyL


----------

